# Silk Browser?



## Ina (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know about about Silk browser? That is what is on my Kindle, and it is giving me trouble.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't know about it, but there's an Amazon Help Page just for Silk - hope that helps.


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Phil, I let you know.


----------

